# My PowerTrac PT-425



## Wayne195 (Jun 12, 2010)

Just thought I'd take a moment to introduce my Powertrac PT-425 in this forum since there is no specific section for this brand. We bought this tractor in 2004 and it now has almost 420 hours on it. It has come in real handy around our place for mowing our 1 acre lot and doing small excavation projects. We have about 10 attatchments that all attatch with hands-free quick attatch to the front. Some of the attatchments are: a mini backhoe, 48"tiller, 60" mower, trencher, 6' snowplow and a few more. Our original intention had been to rent it out some of the time to help pay the bills, but that turned out to be too much of a hassle.

Here is a picture of it with the 60" front-mount finish mower:


----------



## Wayne195 (Jun 12, 2010)

Here is a link to the company that makes these tractors in Virginia. They have no dealers that I am aware of so they are a relatively unheardof brand.

Versatile Tractors,Compact Tractors,Trailer Packages,Landscaping,Utility Vehicle Rentals,Mowers-Power Trac


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I had checked them out before, AWESOME little units. Very versatile with all their attachments. Wish I had one! Bye


----------



## Wayne195 (Jun 12, 2010)

There are a few advantages that the bigger brands have over these tractors as far as safety features and some of the extras, but overall I don't think it can be beat for the size and price. The best thing about it is the quick-attatch system that is not available on many CUT's. We had looking at Ventrac too before we bought this one, but the putting attatchments on those machines was a pain. On the PowerTracs' you just drive up and attatch; of course if it's an attatchment with hydraulics or PTO you still have to get off to hook that up.


----------

